# Booster Pump Station



## bombas72

Hello. I am trying to translate Booster pump station and it's context is: "Booster pump stations are for boosting incoming pressure, ensuring process flows and pressures and customizing equipment selection to to best serve the owner."  Is this correct?: *"Sistemas de bomba elevadora de presión elevan la presión, asegurando el tramiteque circula con fluidez y presiona, y constuir según especificaciones selecion de equipo para mejor servir al dueño."/B] Is this correct? Thank you*


----------



## Benzene

Hi *bombas72!*

In your context the term "booster pump" is translated with "bomba de sobrecompresión".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## bombas72

Hi Benzene.  Thank you so much. You are a great help!!!


----------



## Vampiro

Booster pump stations are for boosting incoming pressure, ensuring process flows and pressures and customizing equipment selection to to best serve the owner.

Las estaciones de bombas booster son para elevar la presión de entrada, asegurando flujos y presiones del proceso, y una adecuada selección de equipos para un mejor servicio al propietario/cliente.

"Bombas booster" se suele usar así en español (sin traducción).
Saludos.
_


----------



## superb

My attempt:

Las estaciones de bombeo sirven para elevar la presión de entrada, asegurando los flujos y presiones del proceso, y adaptando la selección de equipos para mejor servir al propietario.


----------



## Vampiro

Completamente de acuerdo.
"Estaciones de bombeo" es lo que se usa y lo prmero que puse, pero supuse que iban a preferir algo más literal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## bombas72

Holla, muchisimas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Thank you.


----------



## vicdark

Según el Glosario de la Industria Petrolera de PennWell:


_booster =_ equipo de refuerzo_,_ reforzador de presión

_booster pump_ = bomba de refuerzo; bomba auxiliar

_booster station_ = estación auxiliar o de rebombeo


----------



## bombas72

Muchas gracias vicdark y a todos mas. Fueron gran ayuda.


----------



## harmeetkaushik

water pressure problem is really a bog problem .Total home water pressure booster pump is a solution for it.
 It will increase the pressure and give better results so you can enjoy better 
shower ana big cleaning and many more.It consume less power.
 Its safe and easy to install and fully automatic that maximize and mainrain household water presure.
 Maximum pumping capacity to 26 GPM ,Maximum additional pressure 40 PSI


----------

